# Oregon 24548A chain breaker question



## Joisey (Mar 2, 2020)

I recently bought an Oregon 24548A chain breaker on Ebay. However, it was sold minus the handle. Can anyone tell me the length of the handle that is used on this tool?

Thank you in advance.


----------

